# The COVID vaccine just got AWESOME!!!



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Apparently, the government is using the vaccine to turn us all into metal heads.








Conspiracy theorists share schematic for “5G chip” they claim is implanted in COVID-19 vaccines – only it's actually for the Boss Metal Zone


As soon as it's your turn, you'll have op-amps and 1n4148 diodes injected straight into your bloodstream, apparently




www.guitarworld.com


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

They couldn't have picked a Tube Screamer or Klon?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> Apparently, the government is using the vaccine to turn us all into metal heads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How will they change the battery?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Voiceover...

_Ask your doctor if being “Metal as Fuck!” is right for you._


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm not into metal, but maybe if they have a watered down version of the vaccine with the schematic for maybe the Blues Driver, I can get the vaccine without any conspiracy theory clouding my choice.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

came in hoping for news that it was an aphrodisiac for women...


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Diablo said:


> came in hoping for news that it was an aphrodisiac for women...
> View attachment 344033


Well, if you have a Metal Zone, you won’t _need_ an aphrodisiac.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

allthumbs56 said:


> How will they change the battery?


Maybe it works similar to the locator chips that are implanted for dogs.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

2manyGuitars said:


> Well, if you have a Metal Zone, you won’t _need_ an aphrodisiac.


didnt work for me when I was 17, doubt it will work now


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

allthumbs56 said:


> How will they change the battery?


Internal. Just needs a recharge now n' then.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

I'd be happier with probably ANY other Boss pedal.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Delay?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> Apparently, the government is using the vaccine to turn us all into metal heads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Metal heads or cell phones.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> How will they change the battery?


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

I hope they use the JRC4558.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Delay?


How many repeats and at what intensity?

Personally I think they should use a limiter or at least compression.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

For all the haters slamming the Metal Zone, there are waaaaay worse pedals. Namely any distortion DOD released in the 90's!! 

I can actually get decent EVH tones with the Boss MT-2, a Boss DD-1, and an old MXR Phase 90. 

Still, if I had a choice of just one, it would probably be a Blues Driver or SD-1 over the MT-2. 

Remember kids, it could always be worse!


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

does anyone know if you can get it with the AM beano boost?

I'd like to tame the emotional lows a bit with this vaccine.


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

Does the shot come with batteries?


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

laristotle said:


> Internal. Just needs a recharge now n' then.
> View attachment 344039


Yuck. Double Yuck.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

While conspirationists are looking at vaccine, they do not see Quebec's government is getting the wolves in : 80% of governement's data will be stored in private servers !
They will keep only three out of 277 for medical data, income tax and budget.
Why implant a bug while the government gives all the data it already own about you ?!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

mawmow said:


> While conspirationists are looking at vaccine, they do not see Quebec's government is getting the wolves in : 80% of governement's data will be stored in private servers !
> They will keep only three out of 277 for medical data, income tax and budget.
> Why implant a bug while the government gives all the data it already own about you ?!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah. The government and big tech will never make me fall for this hoax designed to let them secretly inject a tracking device into me.

Now let me tweet this out using this tracking device I carry around with me 24/7...


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Slidewinder said:


> Does the shot come with batteries?


I'm gonna use a wallwart.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Who gots the sweet modz?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I think we should get to pick our injected effect. Here's some examples of what we can be aiming for .....


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------

